

Pycoder's Weekly - vmnrd
http://pycoders.com/

======
petercooper
For the sake of completeness, there's also <http://www.pythonweekly.com/> that
I know about. Sadly, not being a Pythonista I don't know how they compare.

And in the interest of healthy self promotion(!) <http://rubyweekly.com/>
<http://html5weekly.com/> and <http://javascriptweekly.com/> ;-)

~~~
jakebresnehan
I am an absolute fan of all weekly emails. Peters are excellent and I would
highly recommend signing up for each of them. I also run a weekly newsletter
called Web Design Weekly which might be worth a look... <http://web-design-
weekly.com> :D

~~~
bootload
_"... I am an absolute fan of all weekly emails. ..."_

Out of curiosity, what is it about regular emails that you find appealing?

------
agentultra
I highly recommend subscribing to this newsletter. I've been receiving it for
a few months months now and it's been really good. The curators are well aware
of the latest developments in the community and it shows. The articles
highlight the important bits. It's really nice and useful.

~~~
meentsbk
I also want to echo this - I've learned about quite a few packages and
discussions that I wouldn't have seen otherwise that have been really
beneficial.

~~~
mgrouchy
I want to echo the sentiment in my response to agentultra. Thanks!

------
redslazer
I dont think the "view sample issue" link should be so small and hidden. Make
it as big as the subscribe button. Its the first thing I looked for on the
page.

~~~
mgrouchy
Thanks for the feedback. We have been meaning to do something about that for
awhile, as well as add an about page and a bunch of other things.

------
emmelaich
Minor comment. With javascript not enabled for this site, it returns an error
from mailchimp but still registers you. If you then turn on javascript and
register, it gives an error for too many subscriptions for the email address.

Might be confusing for some users.

------
Zaheer
Relevant shameless plug: www.InterTechTion.com for technical interview
questions every other day by email.

------
axitanull
Is there any rss for the archive?

~~~
googletron
RSS can be found here. <http://feeds.feedburner.com/pycodersweekly>

~~~
ash
Unfortunately this RSS ends at issue #10. And the latest is #20...

~~~
mgrouchy
Really? That's weird. I'm one of the curators and I subscribe to the rss so I
can check it. I get every issue as suspected.

I will definately check into this. What newsreader are you using?

~~~
axitanull
Thanks for the RSS :D Unfortunately, I've got the same problem: the latest
issue is #10 on my Google Reader.

